# £50 what can I get ?



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

So I won £50 on the premium bonds today , burning a hole in my pocket. What bargains are there to be had, thinking of grinder for brewed or guest espresso , shiny new accessory . What you guys picked up cheap recently .........


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

went to italy and picked up a cold for free!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> went to italy and picked up a cold for free!!


Hmm airfare probably more than £50 though.........


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> went to italy and picked up a cold for free!!


You probably passed if to me then over the phone ...grrrr ;-)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Bean subscription?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Bean subscription?


Good idea but I'll hold off on that Til the rave raffle draw is made. Plus I got given a load of stuff from atkinsons by a friend for doing a favour for someone .


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Londinium tamper - Lever Legend rates them very highly - nuff said.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Londinium tamper - Lever Legend rates them very highly - nuff said.


For £50 , hmmmmm. Gotta keep it in budget Patrick


----------



## Anthorn (Sep 14, 2013)

You could get 12 boxes of Lavazza a modo mio capsules with free postage from the Lavazza online shop and resell them on ebay at £5.95p plus £2.00 postage each


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Anthorn said:


> You could get 12 boxes of Lavazza a modo mio capsules with free postage from the Lavazza online shop and resell them on ebay at £5.95p plus £2.00 postage each


Hmm thanks but Too mucho effort , not much fun for me , it's to be spent and frittered away, not invested.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

for 50 quid you could purchase a block for the word lavazza on this thread! But then this might read strange


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> for 50 quid you could purchase a block for the word lavazza on this thread! But then this might read strange


Just for this thread or the forum







.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

No suggestions on new brewing methods or toys ? If I don't spend it quickly the mrs will buy tofu shampoo or something equally bewildering


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Wenge handle for your bottomless pf?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

drude said:


> Wenge handle for your bottomless pf?


Oh that's not a bad idea , defiantly worth considering , so that's one for the hat along with bean subscription. You can't get a lot of machinery for £50 tho , my dream of a guest espresso grinder remains unfulfilled !


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

well to be honest i bought a grinder on ebay today for just over £50 does that count?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> well to be honest i bought a grinder on ebay today for just over £50 does that count?


Christ what can you get for £50 , a knackered mc2?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Was it this one?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bubbajvegas said:


> Was it this one?


Wowsers where on earth is that from? And is that earth actually in it .


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

how did you know i think it has potential, once i weave my magic on it!!!!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> how did you know i think it has potential, once i weave my magic on it!!!!


magic you'd need a miracle !


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Well I think it was a complete bargain...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bubbajvegas said:


> Well I think it was a complete bargain...


All that lever pulling has made you light headed bubba , I wouldn't give him £5 for it


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i personally think this was a complete steal and rivals the addonis purchase


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> i personally think this was a complete steal and rivals the addonis purchase


That cold Is worse than you think , you've had too much night nurse, stay away from heavy machinery


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

in fact you show me a better bargain than this for your £50


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I believe that the budget was £50,but this was £56...was it not Dave?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

whatever, i think it should be allowed especially with the thing that came free with it...


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

...you mean this Dave


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hmm officially hate Dave


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

yes but unfortunately it is over your budget


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> yes but unfortunately it is over your budget


Yes try harder next time


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

bubbajvegas said:


> ...you mean this Dave


Christ, Dave - your new Londinium looks as if it took a bit of battering in transit - better have a word with Reiss:act-up:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Now that's funny


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> went to italy and picked up a cold for free!!


I came back from Spain and was given a cold!


----------

